# Greece's debt downgraded.



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Greeces debt was downgraded yesterday, which is bad for the Euro and at least in the short term, 'good' for the dollar. I assume something like this is coming in the near future for Spain and Portugal, but we'll see.
I heard a story about Icelands struggles which was pretty interesting, hey, who knew about Iceland?

Problems in the Eurozone may actually end up helping us out in the short term, but it will be years before we know how all of this plays out. Should be a fun ride!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

When i thought about the Greece thing, I thought about Spain and Portugal too. Spain has to spend even more money to rebuild after the earthquakes, too. Not good.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

All the added debt here that'll be added because of the tornadoes last month and flooding of the Mississippi river won't help us any.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I imagine that Japan and the yen will be next.


----------

